# Mold prevention product



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a customer that orders thin green pieces of wood for bending. Sometimes during shipping mold will occur. He stopped ordering for a while and now he is wanting to place an order. I am looking for mold treatments but my Google searches are coming up with mold cures where mold already exists. I am looking to prevent mold all together. Any ideas where i can find a product intended for this application?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 4, 2014)

Maybe spray with a little bleach and wrap in plastic before they get packaged up?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 4, 2014)

Did some digging in the stuff I had because we went through this somewhat after a flood a few years back, There is a product called Concrobium that is listed to both kill and to prevent mold.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 4, 2014)

I looked it up and it appears to be a good product. The label says you can use it on wood I am wondering if there is a distinct difference in how it effects construction grade wood and wood intended for fine woodworking. @rob3232 do you know anything about this topic do you guys use anything like this at the mill where you work?


----------



## gvwp (Mar 4, 2014)

Would love to find a product that can be mixed with Anchorseal to prevent mold. Would be a million dollar product if someone came up with it. Would have to be food safe though. A tough cookie to come up with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 4, 2014)

gvwp said:


> Would love to find a product that can be mixed with Anchorseal to prevent mold. Would be a million dollar product if someone came up with it. Would have to be food safe though. A tough cookie to come up with.


The product Collin listed is a salt based product from what I can tell no bleach amonea or other common mold products in it.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2014)

Call *TFR* and ask for Curt. I haven't talked to him in a few years but he sold me a product just for that back when I was shipping a lot of FBE logs to Europe. I can't remember what product it was but he'll remember. He knows jsut about everything there is to know about processing/protecting etc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks like Kevin has you covered.
We don't use anything like here but I have heard of mills using something like that in the south. I think they dunk whole packs of lumber into a big tank of the stuff??


----------



## ButchC (Mar 4, 2014)

What about a thin shellac? Alcohol would kill the mold and also seal in moisture for bending? I dunno.


----------

